# I just want to brag brag brag...



## BlunderWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

These are from my daughter's wedding photo album. She married recently. Didn't she make a stunning bride?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2016)

She's a beautiful bride Sharon, you must be very proud!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you! I am proud. She's a great kid & you would not believe how frugal she is( definitely didn't get that from me  ) . She does martial arts and so many things.
I've been very fortunate when it comes to kids. I had 5 & I think they're all pretty great


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2016)

Beautiful bride!  I love weddings.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 3, 2016)

What a beautiful girl, you must be so proud!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 3, 2016)

She is stunning. She could be a model.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 3, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2016)

My vote is for "stunning".  Beautiful bride.  Love her dress.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing my joy with me here  I'm really proud of that kid for so many reasons.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 4, 2016)

Gorgeous bride, very nice.


----------



## Fern (Feb 4, 2016)

A beautiful bride, I love the dress.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2016)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 8, 2016)

I can't see the photos - my Ad blocker won't allow it.  I've got a wedding photo album and I don't think I've ever looked at it.  Although I very much support marriage (and I've been married 42 years),  I can't abide weddings - I felt like a gatecrasher at someone's party at mine.  If any of my family decide to tie the knot, I hope they keep the wedding 'low key' or just run off to Gretna Green :love_heart:
Anyway, I wish your daughter a long and happy marriage.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 8, 2016)

I get the message that the photos have been moved or deleted.


----------

